# Ih 404



## oscarlovel (Sep 11, 2006)

Hi All:

My first post on this forum. I just bought a 1965 IH 404 tractor to use on 15 Acre farm we just bought. Tractor is in great shape. In my reading I see where these were originally offered with Power Steering. Anyone know how difficult or expensive it would be to retrofit my tractor? Also, we are interested in a frontend loader or backhoe. I'm new to all this, having not used a tractor in 35 years. I found a loader off of a IH 300 utility. Was wondering if it will fit on my 404? Anyone else have any old loaders or backhoes -- or suggestions? We're also looking for a tiller attachment and some sort of trencher. I need to run waterlines around the place. Perhaps some of you have some suggestions about that as well. thanks. Look forward to your replies.

Clint Lovell


----------

